# *Sigh*



## blackshirt5 (Nov 12, 2003)

I just felt like having a thread with a really obscure title that people could post to.  You may proceed with life now.

I hate when people mention marijuana and urine on the boards.  I think I'm gonna start mentioning every time I eat a roast beef sandwich with tomatos, provolone, tabasco sauce, salt/pepper/oregano, on a toasted parmesan italian roll.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm posting to this thread. I don't know why, or even what the thread is about, but I am.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm posting because I've always wanted to post to a thread that was closed. This way I can do it before its closed. 

Not that I have anything againts what this thread is about, what ever that is. I just have a feeling.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I'm posting because I've always wanted to post to a thread that was closed. This way I can do it before its closed.




Been there, done that, bought the I'm with Stupid--> T-shirt. 

The challenge isn't to post to a thread before it gets closed, but rather to be brave enough to keep a thread open.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 12, 2003)

This is a thread to protest the mention of urine and marijuana on a D&D board.  We should be discussing axes, ale, and whores!  It's also a protest of obscure thread titles.

Also, to celebrate our chosen sandwiches(such as my love of roast beef, provolone, tomatos, and tabasco sauce with salt/pepper/oregano on a toasted parmesan italian roll).  And to celebrate women who are comfortable with their SO's finding others attractive.  Or men who are comfortable with their SO's finding others attractive.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> This is a thread to protest the mention of urine and marijuana on a D&D board.  We should be discussing axes, ale, and whores!  It's also a protest of obscure thread titles.
> 
> Also, to celebrate our chosen sandwiches(such as my love of roast beef, provolone, tomatos, and tabasco sauce with salt/pepper/oregano on a toasted parmesan italian roll).  And to celebrate women who are comfortable with their SO's finding others attractive.  Or men who are comfortable with their SO's finding others attractive.




I'll join in your protest because, well, I have no reason not to. Though I may like to disagree with your sandwich choice. Sounds great and all, but I'll go for a Blackforest Ham and Gruyer (sp?) on a Kaiser roll.

I'm comfortable with my wife finding other men attractive. As long as those men are rich actors who are completely out of the picture, so to speak.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh, I get it. This is a rudimentary meta-thread. 

Insult blackshirt5 for putting tomatos on his toasted parmesan italian roll. Also, point out that there are cases where urine and marijuana might come up (other than at the game table) in D&D.

Slyly suggest that only Besse the hellcow can be the final arbiter on whether or not SOs should find others attractive.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, the choice of sandwich is irrelevant; whatever you find tasty we celebrate; just because our taste in sandwiches differs doesn't mean anything.

And my last girlfriend got her panties in a bunch because I found Heather Matarazzo cute.  She told me that she took it as a grievous insult, but I wasn't supposed to mind hearing about Johnny Depp.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Well, the choice of sandwich is irrelevant; whatever you find tasty we celebrate; just because our taste in sandwiches differs doesn't mean anything.
> 
> And my last girlfriend got her panties in a bunch because I found Heather Matarazzo cute.  She told me that she took it as a grievous insult, but I wasn't supposed to mind hearing about Johnny Depp.




You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but who is Heather Matarazzo?

My wife and I have an agreement. She can get dreamy-eyed over Matthew McConaughey, and I get to do the same with Charlize Theron (and Brigette Wilson).


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm an open minded guy. My SO can find anyone she wants to be attractive. I'm ok with that. I'm the one she's with. 

But if she looks at my sam-itch, there will be hell to pay!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I'm an open minded guy. My SO can find anyone she wants to be attractive. I'm ok with that. I'm the one she's with.
> 
> But if she looks at my sam-itch, there will be hell to pay!



 Eh, you're all talk. She steals your food all the time.  You're the one that tried to convince me that a SO is entitled to a portion of all your food, after all.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

Have I mentioned how much I don't like Kitties?  Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope. Can't say that I do.  I love cats.

Muuuwahahahahaha!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> It's also a protest of obscure thread titles.



Was my "Clean up aisle 6" thread obscure enough to warrant protest?


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned how much I don't like Kitties?  Anyone else feel that way?




Not a huge fan, myself. I don't like how they keep beating up my dog.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 12, 2003)

*joins to protest various thingies*
Turkey, bacon, lettuce, and tomato on whole wheat with honey mustard, please.

I myself feel that one or two incredibly off-topic threads are OK now and then, but when there's more than one on a page, I get a little annoyed.

That arthurQ guy does seem a bit of a hypocrite though, creating a non-topic thread for bashing non-topic threads.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

Angcuru, lets not bash are fellow ENworlders...


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Angcuru, lets not bash are fellow ENworlders...



I was making an accurrate statement, not a bash.  This is not the first time he's done this, so it's showing a behavior pattern.  I'm just saying he should let up, not suggesting we burn him in effigy.  Ben Affleck on the other hand, we CAN burn in effigy.  'Cause he's a bad actor.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ben Affleck on the other hand, we CAN burn in effigy.  'Cause he's a bad actor.




You think so too? I thought it was just me that really didn't like him. But then again, he is supposedly married to J-Lo, so he's not doing too badly for himself.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I was making an accurrate statement, not a bash.  This is not the first time he's done this, so it's showing a behavior pattern.  I'm just saying he should let up, not suggesting we burn him in effigy.  Ben Affleck on the other hand, we CAN burn in effigy.  'Cause he's a bad actor.




You think he's a bad actor, too? Great in Good Will Hunting (or at least he didn't ruin it). Bad in everything else.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 12, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> You think so too? I thought it was just me that really didn't like him. But then again, he is supposedly married to J-Lo, so he's not doing too badly for himself.



According to everyone at campus, they broke up and she kept the huge diamond.  Celebrity marriages, they never work.  

Ben Affleck is the worst actor in the world, next to Keanua Reeves.  None of them ever show any sincere emotion WHATSOEVER and all of their characters have the SAME personality EVERY DAMN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  GAAAAA!!!!

Neo:  Whoa!
Some guy played by Affleck:  I'M AN ARROGANT FOOL!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> According to everyone at campus, they broke up and she kept the huge diamond.  Celebrity marriages, they never work.
> 
> Ben Affleck is the worst actor in the world, next to Keanua Reeves.  None of them ever show any sincere emotion WHATSOEVER and all of their characters have the SAME personality EVERY DAMN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  GAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...




At least Keanu Reeves has Bill and Ted. Wonderful, wonderful Bill and Ted and their most excellent adventure...


----------



## RC Hagy (Nov 12, 2003)

*Hmmm, Gravy...*

I cooked up some perfect pork gravy today...


and it was good.


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ben Affleck is the worst actor in the world, next to Keanua Reeves.  None of them ever show any sincere emotion WHATSOEVER and all of their characters have the SAME personality EVERY DAMN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  GAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Neo:  Whoa!




I don't know, I don't think Keanu Reeves is all that bad. True, in the Matrix movies he doesn't have the same depth as Morpheus, but I don't think he is supposed to. He's like Luke Skywalker (played by another _great_ actor), just an average guy who finds out he has extraordinary powers and gets caught up in an epic tale. His job isn't to think, or feel, or even be sincere. His job is to kick butt, and I think he succeeds at that.

I agree that while Ben Affleck is one of the worst actors in Hollywood, he didn't ruin Goodwill Hunting. I hated him in Armageddon (along with the rest of the cast - including Steve Buscemi), and I didn't even bother with Daredevil. That dude needs to go back to acting school and learn how to get good parts.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I hate when people mention marijuana and urine on the boards.




What about just one or the other?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 12, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Been there, done that, bought the I'm with Stupid--> T-shirt.
> 
> The challenge isn't to post to a thread before it gets closed, but rather to be brave enough to keep a thread open.



I thought the challenge was to get the last post in before the thread gets closed, he who has the last word wins.

Ok back to the non-topic at hand......"I ate a whole family sized can of mini raviolli's for dinner tonight."

edit: looks like I win the first post on page two award, look at me I'm a winner!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 12, 2003)

As Jam'in Jake Jamboree I say, let sin set you free, reach deep into your souls and wallets and spend your hard earned wages, lower and defecate yourself for sin, for we all have it inside us.  

As HoE I say, it may be time to take a break.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2003)

*PEEWEED!!!*


----------



## diaglo (Nov 12, 2003)

jumps on the bandwagon.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 13, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but who is Heather Matarazzo?
> 
> My wife and I have an agreement. She can get dreamy-eyed over Matthew McConaughey, and I get to do the same with Charlize Theron (and Brigette Wilson).




Heather Matarazzo is an actress who's mostly in smaller parts and independent movies.  When she was younger she starred in Welcome to the Dollhouse as Dawn Weiner, but now I think most'd recognize her as Anne Hathaway's friend from "The Princess Diaries".

Click on the link; on the left is Anne Hathaway, on the right is Heather Matarazzo.

http://us.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/...jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Matarazzo, Heather


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 13, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *PEEWEED!!!*



 Both; I'm still feeling the effects of marijuana from high school(ask Angcuru; sometimes I'll just stop dead and go: "Umm, what was I saying?" in the middle of conversations).

And ArthurQ talking about himself going to the bathroom takes me to a place I don't need to go.  I get a vision of Worf on the throne reading a magazine called "Dwarven Erotica".


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 13, 2003)

New Celebrants: People who are comfortable watching adult films with their SOs.  I just think that that's awesome and something I've rarely found in a companion.

And four bits of wisdom from the greatest female I know(my best chick friend Laura):

I've learned that depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

I've learned that it is not what you wear, it is how you take it off.

I've learned that you can keep vomiting long after you think you're finished.

I've learned to not sweat the petty things, and not pet the sweaty things.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Heather Matarazzo is an actress who's mostly in smaller parts and independent movies. When she was younger she starred in Welcome to the Dollhouse as Dawn Weiner, but now I think most'd recognize her as Anne Hathaway's friend from "The Princess Diaries".
> 
> Click on the link; on the left is Anne Hathaway, on the right is Heather Matarazzo.
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/1756/Events/1756/AnneHathaw_Wargo_769820_400.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Matarazzo,%20Heather



Ahh! I know exactly who she is now. Thanks!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 13, 2003)

You know, a thought: It'd absolutely break my heart if I got to meet her and she turned out to be a cold heartless wench; she always seems like such a sensitive nice person in the movies and that's what I've heard in the few things I've read about her, but you never know.


----------



## Henry (Nov 13, 2003)

Blackshirt, let's lay off the razzing of other posters, please?

Where's the luv, man???


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 13, 2003)

Blackshirt5, whatever your opinion about ArthurQ is I think it's best kept to yourself. You know our rules regarding personal attack on other members - and while you're not necessarily attacking him, you're certainly poking him with a sharp stick, and that's not cool.

And we have a name for this kind of thread! It's called the Hivemind, and there's one in General.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *PEEWEED!!!*




Now _that's_ funny.  

EDIT - Henry, my apologies. You posted while I was in mid-writing.


----------

